
Prime Numbers Get Hitched - J3L2404
http://seedmagazine.com/content/article/prime_numbers_get_hitched/
======
RiderOfGiraffes
Related material:

<http://www.newton.ac.uk/programmes/RMA/>

and some links for background supplied by andrewcooke
(<http://news.ycombinator.com/user?id=andrewcooke>) when I submitted this a
year ago:

<http://www.maa.org/mathland/mathtrek_6_28_99.html> (short summary)

<http://www.maths.bris.ac.uk/~majm/bib/GAFoS.pdf> (two page magazine article)

<http://www.maths.bris.ac.uk/~majpk/papers/67.pdf> (heavier)

